# falken hanabi



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

hey guys i'm thinking about getting the falken hanabis in bronze for my 89 coupe. 
but i heard somewhere that the hanabi's lead to coilover clearance problems. but the thing is.. the hanabis in 17x9 +20 has the same backspacing as some random rim in 17x8 +35 (the only diff is that the hanabis stick out an inch more out of the fenders). and 17x8 +35 is a pretty common rim size on 240s from what i know.  

the hanabis also come in 17x7.5 +32... so do u think it would be safer (and more cost efficient for tires) if i went with 7.5 in the front and 9 in the back OR just go 7.5 all around. 

tell me what u guys think.

edit: o ya and tell me if you think the rims would look good on my car (i got strawberry front)


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

anybody?

if u want, just tell me what kind of rim size you got and if it sufficiently clears your suspension or not.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive got 17 by 7 all the way around but my cars not lowered(horrible wheel gap)anyways i have no clearance issue...i cant really help you with your question though sorry


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks anyways :thumbup:


----------

